# What are people taking into the PE Power Test



## pbo064 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm curious what everyone else is planning on bringing to the exam for April 2013. I just got out my milk crate today and filled it with what I plan to bring, this is what I have:


2011 NEC Handbook with tab set in them
2012 NESC
Camara PPI book
A 3 ring binder I created of reference notes, with a index on the front page (this is allowed in my state)
2 TI-36X Pro Calculators
Complex Imaginary Samples Exams 1-4
NCEES sample exam
Electrical Machines, Drives, and Power Systems - by Wildi
The notebook I used to work all my practice problems in pen
Power System Anaylsis by Gross
Eleemnts of power system anaylsis by Stevenson
I only plan on touching the first five things on the exam unless I have extra time or a problem that I'm not expecting comes up. All of this fits in one milk crate.

What are other people bringing with them?


----------



## EItoPE (Apr 8, 2013)

Milk Crate is a great idea in the sense that the books are visible. I don't have one so I will have to do with my backpack. I am taking the following:


2011 NEC Handbook with tab set in them

2007 NESC Handbook

A 3 ring binder of reference notes, including lighting, engineering economics

1 TI-30X Pro Calculators

NCEES sample exam

Electrical Machines, Drives, and Power Systems - by Wildi

Modern Power system analysis by Kothari and Nagrath

Elements of power system anaylsis by Stevenson

Is a notebook written in pen allowed? NCEES Exam day policy says: .."Candidates may bring printed reference materials..".

Out of all the material above, I might skip NCEES sample exam, but other stuff are probably necessary.


----------



## PE blues (Apr 8, 2013)

I called the board, materials written in pen are allowed, but they should be bound.


----------



## MoreHopeLessFail (Apr 9, 2013)

I called the board regarding pencil marks in notes. The woman stated that notes with pencil notes are allowed and won't be a problem as long as you put your pencil down when looking through notes to avoid any suspicion.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 10, 2013)

I took a rolling suitcase, had all of my stuff arranged like a bookshelf beforehand, so I could open it up and read the bookbindings. I set my handwritten binder on my desk and used it for 75% of the test, but could easily reach over for a textbook when I wanted it...


----------



## wirfan2 (Dec 26, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> I took a rolling suitcase, had all of my stuff arranged like a bookshelf beforehand, so I could open it up and read the bookbindings. I set my handwritten binder on my desk and used it for 75% of the test, but could easily reach over for a textbook when I wanted it...




You mention handwritten binder, was this in ink or pencil?

I plan to make my notes in pen to be safe, but there could be occasions when I pencil-in notes in my books/binders and just want to be sure that I can take those items or not.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 26, 2013)

Pencil is fine, Just don't write in it during the exam.


----------



## wirfan2 (Dec 26, 2013)

cupojoe said:


> Pencil is fine, Just don't write in it during the exam.




thanks


----------



## tec9 (Dec 26, 2013)

wirfan2 said:


> cupojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Pencil is fine, Just don't write in it during the exam.
> ...


Check with your state board. Pencil was not fine in MD.


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 27, 2013)

tec9 said:


> wirfan2 said:
> 
> 
> > cupojoe said:
> ...


Write it in pencil, so you can correct errors. Then make copies of it to take to the exam.


----------

